# Uggh!



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

So, the body guy removes the vinyl top today and guess what? The roof is gone. Not only is it gone, but someone tried to fix it, put a piece of fiberglass on it and covered it with a vinyl top. Now, I knew there probably would be rust, but come on.....

Is there anyone who does an aftermarket roof? Or do I have to resort to finding a donor car and does anyone know of one?

Thanks
Linda
PS> I knew that vinyl top was weird. Didn't come with one.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> So, the body guy removes the vinyl top today and guess what? The roof is gone. Not only is it gone, but someone tried to fix it, put a piece of fiberglass on it and covered it with a vinyl top. Now, I knew there probably would be rust, but come on.....
> 
> Is there anyone who does an aftermarket roof? Or do I have to resort to finding a donor car and does anyone know of one?
> 
> ...


linda
we have a 67 lemans that has a good top
i can post pics tomorrow
also im still looking for the steering wheel but im running out of places to look
the lemans has one tho
i can get a price on both


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I will owe you big time! I could really really really use that roof.....and steering wheel for that matter. Please let me know a price asap and for shipping. Can you cut it? Pics would be great!

Thank you so much.
Linda


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

ill post pics with a price tomm
also this is a post car and from what i recall their interchangeable
be much easier to remove the post rather than separate at the driprail
confirm that with your bodyshop
be glad to take measurements if needed


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I looked at a 67 hardtop GTO last night that was dis-assembled many years ago and has been in this guys basement. The car has a good roof, a deluxe steering wheel (need restoring), the rear seat brace and probably several other parts you may need. 

I can get the car for $1,000 to $1,500 but decided to pass because of the amount of missing parts. Here are pictures, now the problem is getting the car from Cartersville Ga to Washington State.

I also called a friend of mine who buys and sells pontiac parts, he was going to call today. If he purchased the car he may be interested in selling those parts to you.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda---it sounds like you're already on track. You can use a roof off of a 66-67: Chevelle, Skylark, Cutlass, F-85, 442, Tempest, or LeMans. The vinyl is probably what caused the rust, and then another vinyl top was put on later. I've never seen a rousted out roof on a non-vinyl top car. (IN CA, anyway). And, think of it this way: You got a really good price on the car, so you're not really out anything, even if it costs 1 or 2 grand. You'll get it fixed, no problem (I hope) One thing I do know: you know a hell of a lot more about '67 GTO's than you did last year at this time, and thats gotta be worth something!!!!! Good luck.
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Jeff for the words of encouragement. I have learned a lot! I did however know a lot more when I was a teenager regarding specs and such. I forgot all that....it'll come back.
My car didn't come with a vinyl top. It probably got rusted and instead of fixing it properly, they just put a piece of fiberglass on top and put a top on it which made it a lot worse. It probably would've been fixable back in the day....
I did get the car for a great price. I've been looking at parts cars and they're going for as much if not more for a rolling chassis and non matching motors. At least I can say my running gear is awesome. Thank God this body guy knows what he's doing. He's an old school body guy (50 years experience), and I trust what he says. He said I should return it! Hah! Little does he know that these cars are worth a lot more than what I paid for it. I could've just drove it the way it was for a while, but I figured I'd get the body work done. All I've done so far is put new brakes and exhaust on it and bought the body parts i.e. trunk, upper deck panel, new surrounds and a piece of chrome. Even with a new roof and paint job, I'll still be WAY under 18 k, plus I'm not selling it. It wouldn't matter if I sold it and got another one. There would be unseen problems with another car and I'd have to fix them too. So, I'll stick with the one I've got. 
Blondienevergivesup67


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Randy,
Would appreciate some news when you get it. Also got a line on one from wytnyt. Does it matter about a post car? They are continuing with the other body work while I wait for the roof. Is a 66 front bumper the same as a 67? Got a line on one for cheap..but it's a 66. 

Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

66 and 67 front bumpers are the same, rear bumpers are not. I will have a spare front bumper in about a week, I had it rechromed and the guy did not get it straight and I did not take the time to carry it back to him so I ordered a new remanufactured. It needs some minor work.

Check your PM for the guy I mentioned above, I'm sending you his telephone number. He did not buy the 67 either but has a ton of GTO parts


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Randy,
Will a post car roof work? The guy you had me call wasn't sure. Nice guy!
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> Randy,
> Will a post car roof work? The guy you had me call wasn't sure. Nice guy!
> Linda


The outer skin from drip rail to drip rail will work, your body guy would have to cut out the post frame that is connected to the roof rail channel. Before buying make sure the windshield and rear window upper and side channels are not rusted out. Have the cuts made to the bottom of the A and C pillars to retain the glass channels.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Can't believe it!*

So I went out to look at the rust situation. Weirdest thing, there is no rust on quarter panels, doors or on any part of the car except the roof and braces behind the backseat. They took the chrome off the windows and there was absolutely no rust under them! Not even any paint. I guess they were never removed and just masked when the car was painted before. The car even had the original body bushings! The floor pans were in excellent shape and just need a little wire brushing/rust removal and sealant. The roof was toast. It probably could've been saved before they put the vinyl top on but now there are holes the size of lemons all the way through the roof....
I have a good set of vinyl top molding for 67 if anybody wants them. I'll clean them up a little. Since my car didn't come with a vinyl top, I don't know where they came from, but they fit. 
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Can you post pics of the rust damage. I may be interested in the VT molding, pm me a price.


----------

